# 60's Columbia Cruiser



## jd56 (Nov 9, 2011)

I love this new addition to my 60's tanklight middleweight collection. 
The "S" prefix, as per Mr. Columbia's serial# breakdown is listed as a 69 model. 
The fender ornament "Red Rocket?" seems to be from the early 60's (62-63?). Can someone tell me if this ornament is original or an add on?

The crossbrace handlebar is obviously wrong, grips are Schwinn. Any ideas as to what year the handlebar is from and if they are Schwinn? Most of the research I have indicates earlier than 50's. 

Again asking help from the gurus, thanks in advance.

JD


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 9, 2011)

I saw this bike in the background on your Monark post! I would've expected it to be earlier, in that color. But, the hockey stick chainguard is the late 60s-early 70s edition. Those bars don't look like the older style braced bars. They could be from a Newsboy special of the era. As far as the rocket, I also would think earlier, but one never knows.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Columbia cataloging ads*

Adam,
Seems you know a bit, so here is a reasonable question.
Other than Mr. Columbia's site and the Evolution of the Bicycle Vol 1, what other resouces are there to pin down the ad or catalog depicting this model Columbia Cruiser. I have exhausted my talents to find info on the web.
I'd really like to see what the options were and what was to be correct for the 'S" model.

Thanks in advance
JD


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 12, 2011)

Honestly, there's not much out there on these later bikes. Classic Bicycle News has a prewar and postwar Columbia books, but the latter only goes to 1963. I have a 1971 catalog SOMEWHERE, but I just looked in the most obvious spot but couldn't find it.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks,
I have the same filing system. Where the hell did I put that????


----------



## roppeltman (Nov 26, 2011)

*worth*

The picture of the bicycle in ur profile, I have the same bicycle . Can u give me a ballpark of it's value? It is in pretty good shape...Im just looking for a base to see if its worth me restoring? Not that it will take much more than a good washing...Thanks


----------



## ratina (Nov 27, 2011)

I've seen Columbia's with those bars before, so I'm pretty sure they are original. Obviously someone added schwinn grips


----------



## jd56 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Columbia Cruiser's value....priceless*

Well it's a great condition original painted bike. It's great to hear the crossbrace is original. Even the lights work....sweet. 
$150-200.00 I'm guessing (full retail). I paid almost that but sold two other bikes i get with this bike, to get it below $140. 
It's priceless to me and a great addition to my tanklight collection. 
As Adam has pointed out, there is very little out there on these bikes. I have yet to find anything. Not even Mr. Columbia's website has anything on it.

Now there are two of them out there. Post some before and after pics of yours.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 30, 2011)

The 1969 catalog shows a "Rambler" model exactly like this one with that fender ornament. All the other Columbia models in the catalog are much more modern looking. It was available in flamboyant red or coppertone.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 2, 2011)

*69 Rambler catalog*

I appreciate the info.
I now see the tab on your site for research material 69 columbia catalog.
I will email you for price info on this and other catalogs I may want.

Thanks again.


----------



## TheGrizzlyGent (May 13, 2018)

Hey man, 

I realize it's a late post but I bought one of these about a year ago and am slowly starting to fix it up since I love cruising around in it. I believe mine has the original handlebars and troxel seat, to help you out. I also found this catalog ad from 1969, which helped me identify it.


----------

